# New Lexington OH Poor Oh SO Pretty Sable (F) Senior



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 50 - URGENT: Petfinder

*This dog is a courtesy listing to help find it a home as it is in an over crowded shelter and is in danger of being put to sleep. It is most likely in another state, so please call or email the contact information provided as this dog or puppy has limited time. Most shelters are willing to help transport. Thanks for your interest in saving a dog. *

This dog was picked up as a stray and approx. age is10 yrs and it weighs approx.50 lbs But we don't know if the dog will get along with your dog or others. But the dog seems friendly there is no other information available. The shelter is overcrowded and he could be put to sleep at anytime.Please help us save these lives. It would be a shame to lose even one of these lives becuase we could not find a place for them to go. If you can help, please contact the shelter directly at: Perry County Dog Shelter 1650 Commerence Dr New Lexington Ohio 43764 (740)342-3795 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Where in Indianapolis is she? It sounds from the ad like she's in Lexington, KY. It says this is a courtesy posting by the Indiana Bird Dog Rescue. Am I reading it wrong?

She looks terrible - I hope that's just a really bad picture and not actually how she is standing.


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

It says New Lexington, Ohio. Near Zanesville, I think.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

SORRY about that...............

I seen Indianapolis, IN down at bottom & that's what I copied & pasted (as normal) & didn't catch where it said, New Lexington, OH !!! If she is there, I can help if needed !

Poor girl


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

This girl has been on here before, a year or so ago. I wonder whats up with her?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BucksMom said:


> This girl has been on here before, a year or so ago. I wonder whats up with her?


You know, I thought that pic looked familiar ! I do remember seeing ! Yes, wonder what's going on !


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

LOL!!! Find out, detective LuvourGSD's!!!!!


----------

